# Dad's Buying, Advice Please



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's the deal: Dad just received a large cash settlement and wants to buy a SxS. He has had heart transplant, can't take a lot of cold, and being stuck would be a death sentence. It will be used mainy for him to ride in when I take him pike spearing in the winter. I'm thinking 4x4 for sure, maybe enclosed cab as well. Oh, and he will be buying new.

I'd like opinions on brands/reliability, other features that would be helpful. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

A drive on trailer that in turn will be pulled by the machine will also be purchased. I was thinking of the type like TSC has, but again, I don't know what would be the best way to go. Thanks all! 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Consider a golf cart.
If I can get out this year spearing enough and we cross trails I hope to be getting my 6 wheel max with tracks on the ice and you can check it out.
I been surprised at the golf carts abilities with a lift and aggressive tires. A four wheel cart would be sweet and they are out there. Electric was not a favorite motor choice but it works great on cart and there are options for sizes when you go custom.I went cheap out of necessity on a used club car and its worked out fine.Two wheel drive slips in deep snow and on ice though till speed is up.Some conditions like a crust of ice with snow below gets tricky too.
Before committing to any type check Mi. orv laws regarding what can be run where and whats required. Easier to get a vehicle set up at the start than goof around later.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

If Enclosed cab is a priority, Polaris Ranger is the way to go. Easy to install and remove as needed for seasonal changes etc. You want 4x4 for sure. Polaris is far from the most reliable though. 

Go check them all out.....Kawasaki Teryx, YAmaha Viking, Polaris Ranger series (lots of models) Honda Big Red, Arctic Cat Prowler, Can Am Commander, John Deere, Kubota.... All make decent machines with different features that will fit different needs and wants. 

For his needs, my first look would be the Polaris Ranger 570. It's a midsize machine that is easy to get in and out of, has enough power to get through wet slushy snow but you won't pay for power you may not need. Polaris Lock & Ride accessories (although expensive!) make adding a cab and other essential items really easy. Polaris also has the Ranger 400 but imho, a bit week for hauling ice fishing gear, towing shanties etc in snow. 

Edit...I see you plan to tow the trailer you haul the machine with. If that is the case, go with the Polaris Ranger midsize 800. Any decent utlity trailer that will fit a UTV is going to weigh anywhere from 600-800#'s. Start adding gear, people, and snow/slush....which will pretty much cause you to drag the trailer, you'll want all the motor you can afford. And no gof cart will handle that situation.....even the 4x4 gassers. I have experience with them too. Good for light duty work and surprisingly capable offroad, just not built to be worked all that hard. 

I also prefer the fully locked 4x4 option of the Teryx, Viking, and the Prowler as compared to the "all wheel" drive system on the Polaris and the Can Am's but they work fine for most people.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for the tips so far. We'll look at as many models and options as possible.

Any trailer advice? 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I am not a Polaris fan but in your situation I would probably go Polaris from a great dealer. Polaris side by sides have been more dependable than their quads. If a cab is available I would definitely look hard at the new Honda pioneer. Kawasaki mule while slow seems to be pretty much bullet proof around the farm where they get used and abused beyond any reasonable expectation.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Mr. Botek said:


> Thank you for the tips so far. We'll look at as many models and options as possible.
> 
> Any trailer advice?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Depends on the size of your machine but a basic 6x10 or 6x12 utility trailer with a drop down loading gate will work. 5 footers are generally too narrow for most machines. Get 15" wheels. 

If the money isn't a big issue, go aluminum. They cost about double but they handle winter weather much better and they are a bit lighter. 

I'm tired of repainting them etc, my next one will be aluminum.

Oh, and all steel trailers are not created equal. Look at the supports, tube diameter or angle iron thickness, look a the welds etc. Some of the trailers I've looked at from the big box stores..Lowes, TSC etc are not exactly good values once you look them over. Go to a trailer dealer. But shop around and look at the details. Oh, and don't forget the spare!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The Mules are fantastic machines. Not that great off road where you need some suspension travel but would be fine for your dads needs. However, and I'm not ure how big a deal this is, but they are heavy. Built very well, lots of steel instead of plastic like many of the UTV's out there. Maybe an issue on ice but that's your call. Not fast, not exciting, but they last forever.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you very much. Never thought of aluminum trailer, but that makes a lot if sense! Sure do appreciate the input! 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

It would be too heavy to pull on the ice most of the time but I love hauling my quad in an enclosed trailer. When I get where I am going my atv is clean and still relatively warm, my extra gear packs easily and safe.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

There is a HUGE aftermarket of supplies for Polaris and you can save virtually a TON of money by not buying accessories from Polaris dealers. Everything from windshields, tops and full enclosures are cheaper bought aftermarket and in many cases, quality is better.


I know two people with the Rangers and neither have EVER had a problem but, they are anal about maintainance on them. I guess they actually read the manual.....


If you intend to pull any trailer, go with at least the 800, which will give you the power you need. Just don't go to big on the trailer because, ANYTHING CAN GET STUCK.

Make sure what you buy has FULL 4x4.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I had a sit down with Dad tonight and discovered that there was an ulterior motive in wanting to get something for "him". It was to be for me. I explained that although I have no ATV, I don't want him getting one for me. It has been decided that we will find him a machine more suited to his needs of roaming around the backroads and occasional foray to my shanty. No need to pull trailer. I've got some good ideas.

I'm sure when I'm humping my gear across the lake this winter I'll be kicking myself, lol! 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Get an enclosed trailer with drive on drive off if you/he can afford it. If not, pulling an open trailer in the winter can be someone what messy and I'm speaking from experience. I'm looking for an enclosed trailer now.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Buddwiser said:


> Get an enclosed trailer with drive on drive off if you/he can afford it. If not, pulling an open trailer in the winter can be someone what messy and I'm speaking from experience. I'm looking for an enclosed trailer now.




Not to mention all the salt spray......


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Mr. Botek said:


> Thank you everyone. I had a sit down with Dad tonight and discovered that there was an ulterior motive in wanting to get something for "him". It was to be for me. I explained that although I have no ATV, I don't want him getting one for me. It has been decided that we will find him a machine more suited to his needs of roaming around the backroads and occasional foray to my shanty. No need to pull trailer. I've got some good ideas.
> 
> I'm sure when I'm humping my gear across the lake this winter I'll be kicking myself, lol!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


http://www.switched.com/2009/08/09/the-ultimate-ice-fishing-vehicle-only-10-945/







http://www.thewilcraft.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=41&Itemid=221

http://www.wilcraftrep.com/





Or something like this.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP7qlvEU-Jw"]The Complete Shelter @www.thecompleteshelter.com - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's the final outcome, for now

Talked with Dad some more. The machine is mine, he'll want a ride out on the lake 2-4 times a year. After discussing what else I would be doing with it, and how we could accomodate him, off to Lakeside Motorsports we went earlier today.

We purchased a 2013 Can-Am Outlander MAX DPS 500. It's a 2UP, and after getting Dad the proper gear(he made sure there was new helmets and suits for my wife and I) he feels he will be more than comfortable for the rides to the shanty. We are having installed hand warmer grips, hand guard, winch, plow and trailering cover. We went with a 6x10 aluminum trailer, three board sides, with spare. Only 14" tires though. The advice received here, especially on the trailer was very helpful! 

Dad was happy with tears having the opportunity to do this for me and my wife. I was humbled, grateful and overwhelmed! I'll be picking it up Friday!


----------



## williambeaver (Nov 9, 2012)

Mr. Botek said:


> Here's the final outcome, for now
> 
> Talked with Dad some more. The machine is mine, he'll want a ride out on the lake 2-4 times a year. After discussing what else I would be doing with it, and how we could accomodate him, off to Lakeside Motorsports we went earlier today.
> 
> ...


Your dad sounds like a really nice person and I'm sure your gonna get a lot of use out of it. So, does this mean I have a new riding partner?

Sent from my Next7P12-8G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Dad's redemption has come over time. He is a good man but hid it well for the first half of my life.

I promise I'll get the machine to the island.:thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I just purchased a can am outlander max and absolutely love it. I have a 800 with the power steering as well and It's very nice when maneuvering tight spots. I think my dad is thinking about buying one due to his bad back for the ease of steering.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Mr. Botek said:


> Here's the final outcome, for now
> 
> Talked with Dad some more. The machine is mine, he'll want a ride out on the lake 2-4 times a year. After discussing what else I would be doing with it, and how we could accomodate him, off to Lakeside Motorsports we went earlier today.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice set up!! You'll both love it! Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Swamp Monster said:


> Sounds like a nice set up!! You'll both love it! Pics or it didn't happen!


Thanks. I'm waiting to take pictures when I pick it up. Figured its cheesy to use a stock photo:beer:

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP7qlvEU-Jw"]The Complete Shelter @www.thecompleteshelter.com - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Lakeside is a good dealership, they will take care of you. They certainly have the inventory! I test drove a Victory there this summer.....that was a mistake. I was perfectly happy with my current bike until I drove that! When I'm up there on the weekends I usually stop in and kick a few tires.....


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

It happened 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williambeaver (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice quad! 

Sent from my Next7P12-8G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Nice! Now you need an aluminum diamond plate tongue box to fit the trailer tongue and you will be all set.... It's nice to keep straps in, jacks, tools, gloves etc etc. Keeps it all in one place you always have it when you need it. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Good idea! 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Mr. Botek said:


> It happened
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I would have some kind of cover made to go over everything. Lots of times there will be snow/ice/salt/roads to travel through to get to where you are going. Ice can build up on your auger and machine so much that you can't start the auger (frozen up) + all the controls on the machine can get frozen up. Been there.:sad:


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

slowpoke said:


> I would have some kind of cover made to go over everything. Lots of times there will be snow/ice/salt/roads to travel through to get to where you are going. Ice can build up on your auger and machine so much that you can't start the auger (frozen up) + all the controls on the machine can get frozen up. Been there.:sad:


I have been there also. The salt will also cause corrosion in a hurry. Nice bike. Just take the time to keep it covered when the roads are wet in the winter.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks. All of my fishing equipment, including shanty, will be transported in the bed of the truck under a tonuea cover. I have a trailering cover for the quad. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Buddwiser said:


> Get an enclosed trailer with drive on drive off if you/he can afford it. If not, pulling an open trailer in the winter can be someone what messy and I'm speaking from experience. I'm looking for an enclosed trailer now.


I agree. You would need a 7' x 14' with tandem axle. Make sure you get an above average height door though, or it won't fit. Most "average" door heights are about 4"-6" too short for SxS's to fit through.


----------

